# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Post YOUR Thanksgiving Menu

## Trinnity

I'll start:

Turkey breast 
(brined and roasted with compound butter between the meat and skin)
Home made gravy
Cornbread dressing
Mashed Russet potatoes
Sweet potato casserole
Home-made rolls
Broccoli casserole
Corn pudding
Green bean casserole
Cranberry salad* 
Mandarin oranges
Pumpkin pie with real home made whip cream
Rubble cake
Ice tea


*Cranberry salad (my mom's recipe)

Cut up apples
whole cranberry sauce
pecans
mini marshmallows

Mix and chill

 
*T'giving evening appetizer dinner
Veggies and onion dip
Cocktail smokies in home made bbq sauce
Cheese and crackers
Choc chip toll house cookies
Ham Biscuits
Pecan fudge

I'd make some deer jerky, but enough!

This is why moms get stressed at Thanksgiving. I'll start on this stuff tomorrow and cook for 3 days.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Invayne

Whatever my neighbor is having...

And red wine.

----------

East of the Beast (11-22-2015),potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

I got a frozen Digornio pizza.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

My son came over and brought 5 packs of bacon and a fully cooked small honey ham. I don't usually buy pork items, has nothing to do with that Jewish crap now. I will keep it simple this year and I usually have a turkey. 

Breakfast homemade bisques with bacon and eggs.

Ham he bought
devil eggs - won't be thanksgiving without those
real mashed potatoes
green bean and broccoli casserole
 My daughters are going to make the pies and deserts because they eat them I don't. Yes I made them when they were young, them and my husband loved this stuff.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I'll start:
> 
> Turkey breast 
> (brined and roasted with compound butter between the meat and skin)
> Home made gravy
> Cornbread dressing
> Mashed Russet potatoes
> Sweet potato casserole
> Home-made rolls
> ...



Pretty much same as last year, only last year I didn't have any help cooking.  This year my best gf/"like a sister" will be here to help.  It will only be four (adults) though (thank God).....so my stress level is automatically lessened.

Whole roasted turkey
Turkey gravy, homemade, of course
Cornbread dressing (I stopped doing the stuffing bit years ago)
Corn off the cob, buttered
Mashed potatoes
Green bean casserole (my first year to serve this instead of bacon-flavored fresh green beans)
Creamed peas (mom's recipe)
Sweet potato casserole
Ocean spray jellied cranberry (nobody likes anything but this kind of cranberry side)
Parker House rolls & butter
Marie Calender's Streusel Pumpkin pie (I ain't no Betty Crocker)



And my stepson usually brings a pecan pie, as well.  Let the stuffing (and no, I don't mean the turkey) begin!

Oh...yeah....and for the night before, we'll have bacon-wrapped, cream-cheese stuffed jalapenos and beef nachos.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

Turkey with bread stuffing
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Sweet potato casserole
Broccoli-rice casserole
Green beans
Cranberry-whole and jellied
Dinner rolls/crescent rolls
Stuffed celery/olives/pickles
Pecan & pumpkin pie - cool whip
Drink of choice
Sometimes fix a 5-cup "salad" of pineapple chunks, marshmallows, coconut, pecans and cool whip

Chips/crackers/dips pre dinner snacks

My girls bring stuff and help a lot. For decades I worked in the kitchen while everybody was in the den watching football and having fun. We recently "talked" about that and they are more helpful now......lol.

Wishing all of you a Blessed Happy Thanksgiving.

----------

Jen (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> Whatever my neighbor is having...
> 
> And red wine.


Next year I think I'll come and 'be' with you Invayne!  :Smile:

----------

Invayne (11-22-2015)

----------


## Jen

We aren't having Thanksgiving until Sunday when all the kids can be here.  
My boys will shoo me out of the kitchen and cook it, so I have to work in generalities here:

Whole roasted turkey
homemade gravy
real mashies ( Yukon  Gold)
Corn bread stuffing (there is a movement to stuff the bird but we'll see)
green bean casserole (there's a debate on whether to have traditional or my son's recipe)
pistachio fluff (with pineapple and whipped cream and marshmallows)
buttered corn
fork mashed sweet potatoes (no sweet stuff on them, just butter)
broccoli casserole (if I can make that happen in spite of some of them)
whole cranberry sauce
cran gel
green salad
rolls

Dessert:  pumpkin pie, chocolate mousse pie, cherry or apple crisp (debate still going), ice cream

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

Pretty much the standard Thanksgiving fare.Turkey w/ stuffing,ham,deer, and pork roast.Mashed taters with gravy ,of course, and sweet tater casserole.Salads of all sorts bean,broccoli,pasta,pea.Corn on the cob,green beans,noodles.Dinner rolls and corn bread.

We got pies,pumpkin,apple,peach and pecan.We got desserts,Oreo pudding,baclava,cherry delight,and lemon bars.

Wash it down with tea,coffee,and water.


Add roughly 20 family members who are God believing ,hardworking,and thankful for what we have in this country,(despite the present usurper in Chief), and you've got a true holiday celebration.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

OKay!

I am excited about this year's Thanksgiving. It will be just the wife and yself scarfing up the goodies. We love Thanksgiving as a time to actually "give thanks and recognition" to that of which we are thankful for. I am thankful for what God has sent me in a companion, friend and soulmate for eternity. I am thankful for my job that appreciates an older (but slower) experienced tradesmen not for what he can do, but for his expertise and knowledge. 

Thankful that I can still dish out funny comebacks and stories and find that everyone appreciates a sense of humor. I am thankful for all my friends here on this forum. Some have become great friends, some have learned from me and the many I have learned from. Thanks to all!

Sorry if I was too mushy so now I will get to the good part. 

Turkey
Dressing
mashed potatoes
cranberry sauce
gravy
corn (splashed generously on the mashed taters)
Candied Yams
Green Bean Casserole ( I make it the best )
Relish tray consisting of black olives, green olives, sweet pickles
Dessert of pumpkin pie and Cool Whip 

Can't wait!

----------

East of the Beast (11-22-2015),Jen (11-22-2015),potlatch (11-22-2015),Sheldonna (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> We aren't having Thanksgiving until Sunday when all the kids can be here.  
> My boys will shoo me out of the kitchen and cook it, so I have to work in generalities here:
> 
> Whole roasted turkey
> homemade gravy
> real mashies ( Yukon  Gold)
> Corn bread stuffing (there is a movement to stuff the bird but we'll see)
> green bean casserole (there's a debate on whether to have traditional or my son's recipe)
> pistachio fluff (with pineapple and whipped cream and marshmallows)
> ...


My mom (bless her soul) used to make a green gelatin dessert dish for Xmas and Thanksgiving that had pineapple & whipped cream in it.  No pistachios though.  I think she used pecans.  I wonder if it is the same thing, just with different nuts.  It was excellent.

----------

Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Jen

Remembering the first Thanksgiving I spent with my husband - 1983 in Italy.  
We had all the traditional stuff, Americans in the little community of Porto Pozzo along the northern Sardinian coast gathered.  The men made the turkey - basted with lots of  Amaretto and butter.  I don't know who made the other stuff, but it wasn't me.  

The apartments were tiny and no table was big enough so we took 2 large doors off their hinges and sat them on cinder blocks to make one huge table.  Our landlord had some sort of cinder block making thing out back so cinder blocks were easy to come by.  Most of our furniture had a cinder block or two in it.

There were a couple of French girls there - who didn't understand some of the food (stuffing) but ate it anyway after talking about it to each other.  They didn't speak English at all so I don't know what they said.

Lots of wine before and during ...........  so nobody knows if the food was good or not, but nobody got sick as far as I know.  Plenty of laughs, merriment and fun.....We were all one big family that day.

Christmas and New Years that year were equally odd........  nice to remember but I don't want to go back to that.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Jen

> My mom (bless her soul) used to make a green gelatin dessert dish for Xmas and Thanksgiving that had pineapple & whipped cream in it.  No pistachios though.  I think she used pecans.  I wonder if it is the same thing, just with different nuts.  It was excellent.


 Mine uses pistachio pudding, crushed pineapple, whipped cream, marshmallows and sometimes added pecans.  The pudding makes it green.

----------

Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Mine uses pistachio pudding, crushed pineapple, whipped cream, marshmallows and sometimes added pecans.  The pudding makes it green.


Sounds really good.  I'm thinking she probably used lime jello and whipped cream.  We should compare recipes ....if I can find my mom's somewhere.  I'll look for it after Thanksgiving.

----------

Jen (11-22-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Sounds really good.  I'm thinking she probably used lime jello and whipped cream.  We should compare recipes ....if I can find my mom's somewhere.  I'll look for it after Thanksgiving.


Your mom's sounds good too......  yes....  let's compare.

----------


## potlatch

Your "mushy" part was very nice @Rickity Plumber. So many good people here to be thankful for.

----------

Rickity Plumber (11-22-2015),Toefoot (11-22-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Your "mushy" part was very nice @Rickity Plumber. So many good people here to be thankful for.


I loved that part of the  @Rickity Plumber post too.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015),Rickity Plumber (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> I got a frozen Digornio pizza.


There are some good frozen turkey dinners out there Katz, if you're hungry for that. Blessings to you!

----------


## potlatch

> We aren't having Thanksgiving until Sunday when all the kids can be here.  
> My boys will shoo me out of the kitchen and cook it, so I have to work in generalities here:
> 
> Whole roasted turkey
> homemade gravy
> real mashies ( Yukon  Gold)
> Corn bread stuffing (there is a movement to stuff the bird but we'll see)
> green bean casserole (there's a debate on whether to have traditional or my son's recipe)
> pistachio fluff (with pineapple and whipped cream and marshmallows)
> ...


Making me hungry! So glad you have wonderful sons that help you, what a blessing!

----------

Jen (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

@Trinnity
Your mother's cranberry salad sounds good, I'll have to try that sometime!  :Smile:

----------

Trinnity (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> Remembering the first Thanksgiving I spent with my husband - 1983 in Italy.  
> We had all the traditional stuff, Americans in the little community of Porto Pozzo along the northern Sardinian coast gathered.  The men made the turkey - basted with lots of  Amaretto and butter.  I don't know who made the other stuff, but it wasn't me.  
> 
> The apartments were tiny and no table was big enough so we took 2 large doors off their hinges and sat them on cinder blocks to make one huge table.  Our landlord had some sort of cinder block making thing out back so cinder blocks were easy to come by.  Most of our furniture had a cinder block or two in it.
> 
> There were a couple of French girls there - who didn't understand some of the food (stuffing) but ate it anyway after talking about it to each other.  They didn't speak English at all so I don't know what they said.
> 
> Lots of wine before and during ...........  so nobody knows if the food was good or not, but nobody got sick as far as I know.  Plenty of laughs, merriment and fun.....We were all one big family that day.
> 
> Christmas and New Years that year were equally odd........  nice to remember but I don't want to go back to that.


Memories are what 'make' our life and the older we get the more we have. That was a happy time for you. The first Thanksgiving for me and my husband was in our small apartment up in Austin. We bought a chicken to roast and I had to use the cookbook for making the dressing/stuffing. All went well and probably the next day - when we finished up the chicken and dressing - we discovered that I didn't remove the package of giblets inside the chicken!! LOL

----------

Jen (11-22-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Memories are what 'make' our life and the older we get the more we have. That was a happy time for you. The first Thanksgiving for me and my husband was in our small apartment up in Austin. We bought a chicken to roast and I had to use the cookbook for making the dressing/stuffing. All went well and probably the next day - when we finished up the chicken and dressing - we discovered that I didn't remove the package of giblets inside the chicken!! LOL


  I have done that before..........even knowing the giblets were in there...... derrr....

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> I have done that before..........even knowing the giblets were in there...... derrr....


Funny, huh? I do simmer some of the giblets for the gravy, the heart and livers and chop them up tiny. But gizzards are always tough and I leave them out.

----------

Jen (11-22-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Memories are what 'make' our life and the older we get the more we have. That was a happy time for you. The first Thanksgiving for me and my husband was in our small apartment up in Austin. We bought a chicken to roast and I had to use the cookbook for making the dressing/stuffing. All went well and probably the next day - when we finished up the chicken and dressing - we discovered that I didn't remove the package of giblets inside the chicken!! LOL


My parents always had spectacular fights on holidays.  Much more stupendous than the daily fights.   When I got married, my husband fell in love with the idea of the holiday fight.   I was always careful to have a full dinner, pies and bread made from scratch.  I started the night before and got up really early in the morning.   After a full day of screaming and throwing things, I put dinner on a groaning table and went to a restaurant.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> My parents always had spectacular fights on holidays.  Much more stupendous than the daily fights.   When I got married, my husband fell in love with the idea of the holiday fight.   I was always careful to have a full dinner, pies and bread made from scratch.  I started the night before and got up really early in the morning.   After a full day of screaming and throwing things, I put dinner on a groaning table and went to a restaurant.


I've talked to you before about the rough life you've had. I wish it had been different for you. Most of all I hope you have some happiness in your life now, you do have friends here and I hope that helps. Blessings to you.  :Smile:

----------

Trinnity (11-22-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> I've talked to you before about the rough life you've had. I wish it had been different for you. Most of all I hope you have some happiness in your life now, you do have friends here and I hope that helps. Blessings to you.


My goodness don't feel bad for me.  That rough life is just the tools God used to make me the person I needed to be, to do the things I've had to do.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

*Cranberry salad (my mom's recipe)

 Cut up apples
 whole cranbery sause
 pecans
 mini marshmallows

 Mix and chill

you said it was easy and I just didn't know HOW easy.  I"m doing it tonite.*

----------

Sheldonna (11-22-2015),Trinnity (11-22-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> My mom (bless her soul) used to make a green gelatin dessert dish for Xmas and Thanksgiving that had pineapple & whipped cream in it.  No pistachios though.  I think she used pecans.  I wonder if it is the same thing, just with different nuts.  It was excellent.


Did it also have lime jello and cottage cheese and marshmallows.   It wasn't really whipped cream in my mom's.  SHe whipped up condensed milk?   If that is the one, I have the recipe.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Did it also have lime jello and cottage cheese and marshmallows.   It wasn't really whipped cream in my mom's.  SHe whipped up condensed milk?   If that is the one, I have the recipe.


No cottage cheese but come to think of it, it did have little marshmellows.  Hmmm....please post the recipe.  Thanks.

----------


## East of the Beast

Has anyone had dirt cake?

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> My parents always had spectacular fights on holidays.  Much more stupendous than the daily fights.   When I got married, my husband fell in love with the idea of the holiday fight.   I was always careful to have a full dinner, pies and bread made from scratch.  I started the night before and got up really early in the morning.   After a full day of screaming and throwing things, I put dinner on a groaning table and went to a restaurant.


As adults with working brains, I (speaking for myself) have used my parents fighting and arguing to make myself despise any type of domestic confrontations. It is even hard for me to listen to the TV when I hear loud arguing or fighting. It is easier to turn the channel. Anyway, my parents fighting made me what I am today. My wife appreciates what I have become.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

@Sheldonna, yes, I have to cook it all by myself. I'm skipping the whole turkey for the first time ever and subbing 2 breasts, and I bought already baked pies. 

I'll start on Monday and cook all week. By the time Thursday comes, I'll be crabby as hell. Every year I try to cook less, but it never works out. I tried to skip the sweet tater cass, but they wouldn't let me. I would have made it at Christmas. So I asked if I could skip the mash then. NO, was the answer. They have all the fun, I do all the work.

 :Retard:

----------


## Sheldonna

> @Sheldonna, yes, I have to cook it all by myself. I'm skipping the whole turkey for the first time ever and subbing 2 breasts, and I bought already baked pies. 
> 
> I'll start on Monday and cook all week. By the time Thursday comes, I'll be crabby as hell. Every year I try to cook less, but it never works out. I tried to skip the sweet tater cass, but they wouldn't let me. I would have made it at Christmas. So I asked if I could skip the mash then. NO, was the answer. They have all the fun, I do all the work.


Well, in the good ole days....before I got lazy and tired.....lol....

I used to cook pretty much everything ON TG day.  Now, if I don't have help with the cooking ....I make several of the sides the day before.  Sweet potatoes and mashed potatoes can be made on Wednesday.  So can the corn off the cob and creamed peas.  Like last year with no help, I had to schedule my cooking ..since I would have run out of energy otherwise on TG day.  And I have to have energy to make the gravy (most important part to me) and get everything ready to serve.  Luckily, this year I'll have sous chef help.  Yay!

A nice lady at Tom Thumb told me that Walmart has smoked turkey breast for sale that is to die for.  Might try that next year.

----------


## Trinnity

> *Cranberry salad (my mom's recipe)
> 
>  Cut up apples
>  whole cranberry sauce
>  pecans
>  mini marshmallows
> 
>  Mix and chill
> 
> you said it was easy and I just didn't know HOW easy.  I"m doing it tonite.*


If you do it tonite, your marshmallows will tend to diminish over time, your pecans will be sorta waterlogged, and your apples will get stained.

Do it like on Wednesday night.

 @Calypso Jones

----------


## Daily Bread

> I got a frozen Digornio pizza.


I'm coming over .

----------


## Trinnity

> I had to schedule my cooking


I have a private thread in the mod room that has a very detailed day by day schedule of what I'm prepping and cooking.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I have a private thread in the mod room that has a very detailed day by day schedule of what I'm prepping and cooking.


When you don't have any help, it's really the only way.  Hell, I used to go all out and make deviled eggs, bake my own pies, make my own dressing, etc.  Now I buy the pies, get my dressing from Cracker Barrel (it's as good or better than what I make), and start my cooking 1-2 days ahead of time.  It all comes out JUST AS good and everyone is happy as stuffed clams....hehe.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I'm coming over .


Bring wine.  We sit on the floor.  I have no chairs.  I don't have a table either.

----------



----------


## potlatch

> My goodness don't feel bad for me.  That rough life is just the tools God used to make me the person I needed to be, to do the things I've had to do.


Beautifully said. You've got strength and spunk and I admire that.  :Smile:

----------


## potlatch

> I have a private thread in the mod room that has a very detailed day by day schedule of what I'm prepping and cooking.


Well dang Trinnity, there's only you and Calypso - and possibly ADMIN.....how much fun can that be??? SNICKER!!  :Sofa:

----------


## Trinnity

Two sons and a hubby, and you think I could have help???

----------


## Trinnity

> Well dang Trinnity, there's only you and Calypso - and possibly ADMIN.....how much fun can that be??? SNICKER!!


Yeah well....it's to help ME, you know.

----------

potlatch (11-22-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> Has anyone had dirt cake?


Not yet!!!  :Laughing1:

----------


## potlatch

> Yeah well....it's to help ME, you know.


Lol, I was teasing you, but glad you get any help you need.  :Smile:

----------

Trinnity (11-23-2015)

----------


## Cedric

> I'll start:
> 
> Turkey breast 
> (brined and roasted with compound butter between the meat and skin)
> Home made gravy
> Cornbread dressing
> Mashed Russet potatoes
> Sweet potato casserole
> Home-made rolls
> ...


I haven't got a clue.  My wife usually selects our menu and then I start cooking and baking; which is not an onerous task as there's just the two of us nowadays.  The problem though is that on Wednesday I dislocated my arm from my shoulder socket and so there's only so much I can do with the ol' wing stuffed inside a sling.  

On the other hand I just discovered this morning that while it now takes twice as long as usual to fix some biscuits from scratch, I can still get it done.  So . . . we . . . shall . . . see.

----------


## Katzndogz

> As adults with working brains, I (speaking for myself) have used my parents fighting and arguing to make myself despise any type of domestic confrontations. It is even hard for me to listen to the TV when I hear loud arguing or fighting. It is easier to turn the channel. Anyway, my parents fighting made me what I am today. My wife appreciates what I have become.


I've been divorced since 1976.  I have a severe marriage allergy.

----------


## Dan40

Roasted J’Zyra,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,

----------


## Katzndogz

> I haven't got a clue.  My wife usually selects our menu and then I start cooking and baking; which is not an onerous task as there's just the two of us nowadays.  The problem though is that on Wednesday I dislocated my arm from my shoulder socket and so there's only so much I can do with the ol' wing stuffed inside a sling.  
> 
> On the other hand I just discovered this morning that while it now takes twice as long as usual to fix some biscuits from scratch, I can still get it done.  So . . . we . . . shall . . . see.





> Has anyone had dirt cake?


Is that the cake with gummy worms?

----------


## Trinnity

recipe
Dirt Cake Recipe | Taste of Home

----------

East of the Beast (11-23-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I haven't got a clue.  My wife usually selects our menu and then I start cooking and baking; which is not an onerous task as there's just the two of us nowadays.  The problem though is that on Wednesday I dislocated my arm from my shoulder socket and so there's only so much I can do with the ol' wing stuffed inside a sling.  
> 
> On the other hand I just discovered this morning that while it now takes twice as long as usual to fix some biscuits from scratch, I can still get it done.  So . . . we . . . shall . . . see.


Hell, I'd just get TG dinner_ to go_ if my arm was dislocated.  You've got a legitimate handicap there!

----------


## East of the Beast

> Is that the cake with gummy worms?


yes....we leave out the worms though...not a fan.

----------


## East of the Beast

> recipe
> Dirt Cake Recipe | Taste of Home


That's good stuff right there

----------


## Cedric

> Hell, I'd just get TG dinner_ to go_ if my arm was dislocated.  You've got a legitimate handicap there!


True, but it's also a challenge.  I'm betting on my ingenuity and coping skills against a busted wing.  So far I'm winning. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Trinnity

I added an item to my menu. I made this up and I call it "rubble cake". Easy. Decadent.

You make a choc or devil's food cake in a rectangular pan. Set it aside and let it cool completely. Then poke holes in it with a chopstick or something the size of a pencil. Pour a can of sweetened condensed milk over the whole thing. Then sprinkle either crushed butterfingers or heath (or Skor) bars. 

Serve with real whipped cream. Or that fake stuff you gnarly traitors.  :Tongue20:

----------

East of the Beast (11-23-2015),Toefoot (11-23-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

This thread makes me happy.

----------

runswithscissors (11-24-2015),Trinnity (11-23-2015)

----------


## Dan40

Kitty Litter Cake Recipe - Allrecipes.com

----------


## Katzndogz

> I added an item to my menu. I made this up and I call it "rubble cake". Easy. Decadent.
> 
> You make a choc or devil's food cake in a rectangular pan. Set it aside and let it cool completely. Then poke holes in it with a chopstick or something the size of a pencil. Pour a can of sweetened condensed milk over the whole thing. Then sprinkle either crushed butterfingers or heath (or Skor) bars. 
> 
> Serve with real whipped cream. Or that fake stuff you gnarly traitors.


I had a vision of scratching the milk and using Kahlua.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I'll be working on Turkey Day.

THE...HARDEST...JOB...in the area.  The job you'd give an energetic twenty-year old.

I have no choice.  It's the least-desired job in the district, and now I'm the junior person on the roster.  More cutbacks.

----------


## Network

> I'll be working on Turkey Day.
> 
> THE...HARDEST...JOB...in the area.  The job you'd give an energetic twenty-year old.
> 
> I have no choice.  It's the least-desired job in the district, and now I'm the junior person on the roster.  More cutbacks.


Cry for him.

He's bullshitting

* <<removed>>*

----------


## Network

THE...HARDEST...JOB...in the area.  The job you'd give an energetic twenty-year old.

I have no choice.  It's the least-desired job in the district, and now I'm the junior person on the roster.  More cutbacks. 						


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

I'm thankful that you liars will stop..!!

period period exclamation exclamation.

Because I can and will make you all look stupid with your lies

----------


## Invayne

> I'm thankful that you liars will stop..!!
> 
> period period exclamation exclamation.
> 
> Because I can and will make you all look stupid with your lies


I'm certainly not lying about going to my neighbors' for Thanksgiving. I did find out we, too, are having green bean casserole. EVERYBODY'S having that...wassup widdat?

----------


## Network

> I'm certainly not lying about going to my neighbors' for Thanksgiving. I did find out we, too, are having green bean casserole. EVERYBODY'S having that...wassup widdat?


I was talkin to them others.

I was planning on inviting you separately, behind communist lines.

----------

Invayne (11-24-2015)

----------


## Matt

He'll.  I don't even know.  I think I'm visiting some relatives up north though.  I need to get on that  :Thinking:

----------


## Southern Dad

Yet another year, I am going to the ex-wife's for Thanksgiving dinner.  She's promised to hold the hemlock.  One thing that she does do well is cook.  I plan to eat too much turkey, mashed potatoes, dinner rolls, green beans, and you know that I am eating pecan pie made from pecans harvested right from the yard.

----------


## sooda

This southern family doesn't eat that Green Bean Casserole.. We serve pole beans cooked with a chunk of country ham.

----------


## Trinnity

Actually, this is first time I've ever made it. It'll have sauteed fresh mushrooms in it.

----------


## sooda

> Actually, this is first time I've ever made it. It'll have sauteed fresh mushrooms in it.


Fresh string beans and mushrooms would be good, but generally people don't do that.. and its just another mushy casserole with canned beans and Cambell's soup... and  cheese.

I am making your apple/cranberry salad without marsh mellows...

----------


## Trinnity

> I had a vision of scratching the milk and using Kahlua.


Mix the two together, @Katzndogz. Pour your SCM in a *large* measuring cup. 



Add no more than .5 cup kahlua. Stir well and pour. Remember, you can't pour but so much liquid on it or it'll be swimming.

----------


## Trinnity

> Fresh string beans and mushrooms would be good, but generally people don't do that.. and its just another mushy casserole with canned beans and Cambell's soup... and  cheese.
> 
> I am making your apple/cranberry salad without marsh mellows...


The fresh beans at the store didn't look very good. So I'm using frozen, but NOT overcooking them. People tend to overcook green beans.

----------


## Trinnity

Today, I made 140 pecan cookies, baked a souffle', 3 casseroles, and 4 dozen yeast rolls.

tired

----------


## Jen

> Today, I made 140 pecan cookies, baked a souffle', 3 casseroles, and 4 dozen yeast rolls.
> 
> tired


Made me tired just reading that.  It's going to be a yum-fest at your house, @Trinnity.

----------


## Trinnity

Yeah, I had to make dinner tonight too. 
Tomorrow I have  to

Roast  2 turkey breasts
Make gravy
Make cranberry salad
Get pies out to thaw
Finish rubble cake 

~ and an hors d'oeuvres style dinner.
Make veggie tray
Make cheese tray (cheddar, brie, pepper jack)
Make onion dip
Fix cocktail smokies

*If* I have enough time, I'll make deviled eggs.

 :Injured: 

Don't feel sorry for me. I volunteer myself every year for this masochistic self destruction. I have no excuses and only myself to blame.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Yeah, I had to make dinner tonight too. 
> Tomorrow I have  to
> 
> Roast  2 turkey breasts
> Make gravy
> Make cranberry salad
> Get pies out to thaw
> Finish rubble cake 
> 
> ...


You are a true soldier and you should be commended for it

----------


## syrenn

Making two dinners, one tomorrow with everyone and one on thanksgiving privately.... 

Turkey
gravy
gluten free gravy
stuffing
gluten free stuffing
asparagus
brussel spouts
candied mashed yams
cranberry compote
pumpkin pie
gluten free pumpkin pie
lactose free pumpkin pie

----------

Toefoot (11-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> *If* I have enough time, I'll make deviled eggs.


It's not Thanksgiving without those. :Smiley20:

----------

Toefoot (11-26-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Well, I got them made yesterday. This morning I'm making a pecan pie. I should have it baked by 6am eastern time. 

I've got ham rolls ready to go for breakfast. With fresh ground coffee. I'm gonna make some quick home made cinnamon rolls. I just thought this recipe up last night cuz I have a package of jumbo crescent rolls in the frig.

*recipe
package of jumbo crescent rolls.
lay them out and put a pat of (softened) real butter, some brown sugar, and cinnamon on the triangle and roll it up.
Sprinkle a little more cinnamon on top. Bake.
Drizzle warmed white cake frosting on them. * 

My cooking schedule worked well; I stuck to it. All I have to do today is make the mash (potatoes already peeled and quartered) and finish the dressing (put in baking dish, add broth, and bake. Make fresh whip cream. 

Then just warm everything up! 

My reward? I get to NOT WORK LIKE A DOG COOKING TODAY.

----------

Toefoot (11-26-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

We're having a 2 dinner Thanksgiving this year.My youngest has to work today so we had a pre Thanksgiving dinner for him and his fiancé yesterday.My wife is a trooper she cooked all day.So, I told her to rest and enjoy the evening and I'd do the cleanup this morning. I got up at 3:30  to clean up the kitchen from yesterdays feed.Hopefully I'll get into the woods before daylight and then onto my in-laws for a truly gluttonous affair.

Again I hope everyone has a blessed and happy Thanksgiving with your family and friends.

I'd like to give a little advice that life has taught me.Life is uncertain,take nothing for granted,don't leave things undone,mend fences and love people even when they don't deserve it.We may never pass this way again,so make it count.....because The Lord loved us in that while we were yet sinners he gave His life for us.May God Bless you all.

----------

Invayne (11-26-2015),Toefoot (11-26-2015),Trinnity (11-26-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

The family is sleeping and will wake up to the wonderful aroma of my apple pie. Made the other 2 pies last night. Coffee brewing and enjoying the thought of 3 inches of snow today.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

I have one I haven't noticed on here yet.  It would seem that we will be having Shepard's Pie.  Not sure if that is the main course, or if there will be a Turkey too.

It will be different

----------


## Invayne

> Well, I got them made yesterday. This morning I'm making a pecan pie. I should have it baked by 6am eastern time. 
> 
> I've got ham rolls ready to go for breakfast. With fresh ground coffee. I'm gonna make some quick home made cinnamon rolls. I just thought this recipe up last night cuz I have a package of jumbo crescent rolls in the frig.
> 
> *recipe
> package of jumbo crescent rolls.
> lay them out and put a pat of (softened) real butter, some brown sugar, and cinnamon on the triangle and roll it up.
> Sprinkle a little more cinnamon on top. Bake.
> Drizzle warmed white cake frosting on them. * 
> ...


Unfortunately, you're going to sleep all day... LOL

----------


## Trinnity

> Unfortunately, you're going to sleep all day... LOL


Nope. I went to sleep around 10pm. Woke up at 3:30. Then I made 2 home-made pecan pies and cinnamon rolls. Made the ham rolls. Hubby had made coffe and he was out hunting. I had about an hour nap while "watching tv". I've got all the stuff in the oven heating. I'm boiling the potatoes. Gonna add the chicken broth to the prepped dressing and bake. I'm good to go. We'll eat in about an hour. I'm having a little whiskey right now. This is the best prepped I've ever been for T-day. Ever.
For once (first time ever) I don't have to cook on T-day. I'm just doing last minute stuff and I get to enjoy the day too.

No melt downs.

----------

Invayne (11-26-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

I'm going to my Aunt's house and she said to just bring my appetite. I'll get a picture of the spread though.

----------


## syrenn

first dinner done and cleaned up last night....

was up at 5am making pies for tonight's dinner.....and starting everything all over again....

----------


## Trinnity

> first dinner done and cleaned up last night....
> 
> was up at 5am making pies for tonight's dinner.....and starting everything all over again....


Obama should be giving the medals of freedom to the women (who cooked) on this forum.

----------

sooda (11-26-2015)

----------


## sooda

Turkey and gravy, dressing, pole beans with ham, Parker house rolls, rice and Trinnity's apple/cranberry/pecan salad on a bed of baby spinach. There is also a simple squash pie and a corn pie. 

We like different dressings (not stuffings) so one is an oyster dressing made with French bread cubes... the other is cornbread and light bread with eggs, chicken stock and lots of celery, onions and parsley.

I don't do deserts.. my daughters in law and sister in law are bringing pies and Trifle.

We always have too much and eat too much.

----------

Trinnity (11-26-2015)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> Turkey and gravy, dressing, pole beans with ham, Parker house rolls, rice and Trinnity's apple/cranberry/pecan salad on a bed of baby spinach. There is also a simple squash pie and a corn pie. 
> 
> We like different dressings (not stuffings) so one is an oyster dressing made with French bread cubes... the other is cornbread and light bread with eggs, chicken stock and lots of celery, onions and parsley.
> 
> I don't do deserts.. my daughters in law and sister in law are bringing pies and Trifle.
> 
> We always have too much and eat too much.


Honey, you're going to  *<<removed>>*

----------


## Trinnity

Geez  :Facepalm: 


Threadban Notice
Albert Reincarnated is out of this thread for an unwarranted and unprovoked personal attack. Do not post to him.

----------


## sooda

> Honey, you're going to  *<<removed>>*


LOLOL I come from a family of beanpoles, but on feast days we are a bit overindulgent.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

I don't react well to infractions.  An infraction tells me I am no longer welcome on a forum.  Adios.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Nope. I went to sleep around 10pm. Woke up at 3:30. Then I made 2 home-made pecan pies and cinnamon rolls. Made the ham rolls. Hubby had made coffe and he was out hunting. I had about an hour nap while "watching tv". I've got all the stuff in the oven heating. I'm boiling the potatoes. Gonna add the chicken broth to the prepped dressing and bake. I'm good to go. We'll eat in about an hour. I'm having a little whiskey right now. This is the best prepped I've ever been for T-day. Ever.
> For once (first time ever) I don't have to cook on T-day. I'm just doing last minute stuff and I get to enjoy the day too.
> 
> No melt downs.


Trin- I used to boil potatoes after peeling then mashing cause you know this white guy loves his mashed taters w/ corn and/or gravy or any combination thereof. However, I have found Bob Evans mashed taters are the best thing since the ban hammer. No one, and I mean, no one, can tell the difference between them and old school mashed taters if they are micro-waved correctly. I only say that because my wife thinks everything needs a good ten minutes in the microwave. Have you ever seen mashed potatoes boiling in the microwave?

Anyway, I am all for cutting down on time. It is now 3:33PM on T-Giving day and the dishes are done, put away and the leftovers are in the fridge put away. You can not tell the difference between today and Monday right now in the Rickity household. I wash and clean the dishes as the wife uses things and i did the dishes after stuffing our guts to maximum capacity.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'll be working on Turkey Day.
> 
> THE...HARDEST...JOB...in the area.  The job you'd give an energetic twenty-year old.
> 
> I have no choice.  It's the least-desired job in the district, and now I'm the junior person on the roster.  More cutbacks.


Well...dinner is come and gone.







The local Albertson's bakes them, apparently, from English Bay Cookie Co. batter.

Bon appetit.  Not good for my diabetes; but my A1C is good...I can splurge a little bit.  Two cookies and small portion of the corn.

----------


## Invayne

> I don't react well to infractions.  An infraction tells me I am no longer welcome on a forum.  Adios.


Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya! LOLOL

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't react well to infractions.  An infraction tells me I am no longer welcome on a forum.  Adios.


LOL you won't last long on any form. I am sure every form I have been on I have received infractions and even some bans.

----------

Invayne (11-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne

All I can say is.......MEOW.....  :Wink:

----------

michaelr (11-26-2015),Roadmaster (11-26-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I don't react well to infractions.  An infraction tells me I am no longer welcome on a forum.  Adios.


your reaction tells me you're thin skinned.   How silly.  There are rules everywhere.  Number One is DO NOT OPEN TILL CHRISTMAS.   LOL

----------


## Invayne

> Geez 
> 
> 
> Threadban Notice
>  <oops, my mistake> is out of this thread for an unwarranted and unprovoked personal attack. Do not post to him.


Um...that was Albert.  :Dontknow: 

Anyway, we had turkey, ham, green bean casserole, mac and cheese, rolls, mashed taters, gravy, fried squash, and too many desserts. I made pumpkin cheesecake, and there was pumpkin pie, some kind of cake that was AWESOME, and other stuff. LOLOL! Still LOTS of wine left....

*Note from Trinnity: I fixed it. Thanks* @Invayne *and sorry about that, @patrickt. I don't know how I screwed that up. I'm sorry.*

----------


## michaelr

I go to my Brother's and Sister-In-Law's every Thanksgiving. The SIL does a great job, the standard Thanksgiving Dinner. I always make the pies, apple and pumpkin this year, and my wife makes a great macaroni salad.

The following Saturday, this year included, the Wife and I do a second dinner here. All the family, or those who can make it, show up. The standard Thanksgiving dinner, except I smoke the turkey using maple and apple wood.

----------


## keymanjim

> I don't react well to infractions.  An infraction tells me I am no longer welcome on a forum.  Adios.

----------

Invayne (11-26-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> I don't react well to infractions.  An infraction tells me I am no longer welcome on a forum.  Adios.


Wow, I must really be not welcomed, somehow, me...Mr Niceguy....well I got pages of them!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Wow, I must really be not welcomed, somehow, me...Mr Niceguy....well I got pages of them!


He's just one more troll that stepped out of the clown car that rolled in here.

Some of them have sensitive skin.

Ah, well...one down...

----------

michaelr (11-26-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

*  Can we get back on topic please?*

----------


## Tessa

I went to my mom's. She always cooks a great dinner. I wish I knew how she makes her turkey to moist and flavorful. Come to think of it, I'm going to asker so I can learn.

----------

Toefoot (11-27-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I went to my mom's. She always cooks a great dinner. I wish I knew how she makes her turkey to moist and flavorful. Come to think of it, I'm going to asker so I can learn.


Tessa- Be thankful your mom is still here making such great dinners and memories. My mother died in 08 taking with her the entire "cookbooks" she had in her head. 

Being a man, I never realized that I should have asked her for her recipes that were to die for. No one, and I mean no one made certain dishes like she did. Her lasagna, meat loaf and many other dishes were lost forever at her passing. 

My sisters (2) tried to learn from Mom but they were and are still useless in the kitchen. I on the other hand, made several of the dishes on Thanksgiving while the wife made others. 

Please @Tessa, take some time with your Mom and learn all you can before her recipes are gone as well. You do not know how much you will appreciate this later in life.

----------

Invayne (11-27-2015),NuYawka (11-27-2015),Tessa (12-02-2015),Toefoot (11-27-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Cooking is a lost art. If you have a wife OR you like to cook even a little....if you have a mom who is an artist in the kitchen, learn from her. Make the effort. It's a good way to honor her, enjoy her legacy and talent, and to let her live on in you.

I can tell you, I have a husband and 2 sons who just take it for granted. That's okay if they think it was just so easy for me to do what I can do - I know my sons will figure out  something or just say mom was the best. In the end, it is what it is. I'm a true southern artist in the kitchen and it CAN be taught. But instinct helps too. Good cooks can write down a recipe, but it takes an intuition to make it happen. You either have it or you don't. Time brings wisdom in all things and cooking is part of that.

----------

Invayne (11-27-2015),Toefoot (11-27-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Cooking is a lost art. If you have a wife OR you like to cook even a little....if you have a mom who is an artist in the kitchen, learn from her. Make the effort. It's a good way to honor her, enjoy her legacy and talent, and to let her live on in you.
> 
> I can tell you, I have a husband and 2 sons who just take it for granted. That's okay of they think it was just so easy for me to do what I can do - I know my sons will figure out  something or just say mom was the best. In the end, it is what it is. I'm a true southern artist in the kitchen and it CAN be taught. But instinct helps too. Good cooks can write down a recipe, but it takes an intuition to make it happen. You either have it or you don't. Time brings wisdom in all things and cooking is part of that.


That brings back recollections...my own situation.

My mother was a lousy cook.  No slam, just fact.  She didn't do it well and didn't like it; and this was an era where convenience foods were not-so-common.  Instant mashed potatoes were in fact relatively new, and she used them a lot.  But...she did the family cooking, we ate, and mostly we didn't know any better.  It wasn't bad food or that we couldn't afford better - cooking just never fired her imagination.

Then, years later, I took up with a young woman who was an _ARTISTE_ in the galley.  Hoo booy, did she spoil me.  You know, the saw about how girls look for a man like their father?  That's it exactly.  Her father was so much like me that we couldn't STAND each other.  Especially since he was successful, success hard-won against his battery-acid personality, and I was not and still am not.  Because partly of the same personality.

Anyway...she was the oldest; and her father SO wanted a firstborn son.  So some partial rejection issues there.  She wanted to be Daddy's Little Girl; and she was used to helping Mommy in the kitchen...basically by high-school she'd made the kitchen her own territory.  SPLENDID cook...

...and Dad just would say, "_Meh._"

She comes over to my place, reworks my own cooking-booth in my apartment...and starts turning out an endless stream of great comfort-food type dishes.  I must have gained thirty pounds in a year...I was 26 and active, but that food just stuck to my ribs.

And when that ended...left a lotta holes in my world, but one of the bigger ones was in the diet department.

----------


## Invayne

My mother never cooked unless her man was home. Thank God  for my grandmother...without her, we would have starved to death. LOL

----------


## Roadmaster

> Cooking is a lost art. If you have a wife OR you like to cook even a little....if you have a mom who is an artist in the kitchen, learn from her. Make the effort. It's a good way to honor her, enjoy her legacy and talent, and to let her live on in you.


 I didn't have a choice. 1 day out of the week I had to cook  by myself at my parents house starting at age 12 during the summer. We watched her cook so we would know what to do. Worked in the fields most of the time but they expected us to help around the house too. My first homemade bisques dad said he could kill a dog with them they were so hard. :Smiley ROFLMAO:  I know he hated when my day would come up for a while.

----------

